# Enolmatic Bottle filler



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2010)

I got a chance to try out the new enolmatic bottle filler today. It was fast and did not leave a mess and was very easy to clean up.


----------



## Wade E (May 11, 2010)

It is a great machine and if I had the money would be my next investment.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2010)

Wade E said:


> It is a great machine and if I had the money would be my next investment.



I feel the thermocapsular was also a great investment. If I get a chance tonight I will also post a video of that also.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 11, 2010)

very nifty!!! may ahve to put that on my dream sheet!


----------



## Julie (May 11, 2010)

You can bring that down to our meeting in July and do a demo, I should have about 40 gallons that would need bottled by then.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 11, 2010)

sounds like a plan to me  put that sucker to some hard use


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 11, 2010)

There's another party idea. You're invited to a bottle party. Just don't get pulled over by the cops in Saxonburg eh Julie?!

That would be tough to explain. No officer it's not an open container, see it has aa air lock on it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2010)

Julie, 40 gallons? Do you even own that many carboys, besides I know you like your wine too much to wait that long to drink it.

Steve, ROFLMFAO and you know she blames that ticket on me. Thank God her husband was in the truck with her. Oh Yeah if you make it to one of her parties make sure you take your GPS or her husband will give you 2 pages of instructions over the phone in about 15 seconds...LOL.


----------



## sly22guy (May 11, 2010)

Does the filler have an auto shut off or must you stop it on your own? looks like it slowed up as it got to the top of the bottle. does it also work with the larger bottles?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 11, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, 40 gallons? Do you even own that many carboys, besides I know you like your wine too much to wait that long to drink it.
> 
> Steve, ROFLMFAO and you know she blames that ticket on me. Thank God her husband was in the truck with her. Oh Yeah if you make it to one of her parties make sure you take your GPS or her husband will give you 2 pages of instructions over the phone in about 15 seconds...LOL.



Oh no, Am I gonna have to turn off the "paved road"? Where does she thinks she lives "Redbud"? Think hard about this one. Now I'm ROFLMAS


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> Does the filler have an auto shut off or must you stop it on your own? looks like it slowed up as it got to the top of the bottle. does it also work with the larger bottles?



Yes it evacuates any foam in the bottle and shuts off automatically eveytime at the exact spot you have it set for. You can get attachments for very tiny bottles up to much larger ones. I found the best place to purchase it was St Patricks in Texas. You can google it. Its a neat web site to browse around in.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 12, 2010)

awsome!! yup yup yup gonna go on my wish list!!! ok now to find a wealthy santa claus to buy me all my wish list


----------



## sly22guy (May 12, 2010)

Def adding that to my wish list!!!! They do have the best prices!
Heres there link
http://www.stpats.com/index.htm


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2010)

I have been using mine for years! The enolmatic can bottle a Demijohn in about 35 minutes.


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2010)

For you guys who already have an aspirator pump, I will soon be posting pictures of a rig I am fabricating to do two bottles at once for less than the cost of the enolmatic which is only one spout. I have the nozzles and got in the rest of the metal yesterday. Now all I need to do is machine the metal, weld, grind and paint. I have already tested out the basics and it will be a nice inexpensive setup to speed things up.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2010)

grapeman said:


> For you guys who already have an aspirator pump, I will soon be posting pictures of a rig I am fabricating to do two bottles at once for less than the cost of the enolmatic which is only one spout. I have the nozzles and got in the rest of the metal yesterday. Now all I need to do is machine the metal, weld, grind and paint. I have already tested out the basics and it will be a nice inexpensive setup to speed things up.



I've been following your thread on his on the other forum. I know a lot of people are looking forward to seeing this and wishing you success on it. Keep us posted!!


----------



## harryjpowell (May 14, 2010)

*I agree*

Yup the filler is a great piece of equipment. Also I saw someone mention the Thermocapsuler. Thats another nice piece. Very simple and kept me from burning the tips of my fingers when I got impatient and stuck the bottle topper too far in boiling water. Just safer in my opinion! Good luck


----------



## JohnT (May 14, 2010)

I also have the demijohn and carboy racking kits. No more syphoning!


----------



## rocket man (May 19, 2010)

grapeman said:


> For you guys who already have an aspirator pump, I will soon be posting pictures of a rig I am fabricating to do two bottles at once for less than the cost of the enolmatic which is only one spout. I have the nozzles and got in the rest of the metal yesterday. Now all I need to do is machine the metal, weld, grind and paint. I have already tested out the basics and it will be a nice inexpensive setup to speed things up.



I'm really looking forward to your pictures and hopefully detailed instructions. I'm curios though, did you buy the complete nozzle for the enolmatic and fabricate the rest, or did you fabricate the nozzle too?


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Just ordered mine tonight! Also ordered the Demijohn kit to transfer too! I didnt order the filter kit though.


----------

